# Age 40 - FSH at highest 35.5 advice needed



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I had some investigations done for fertility although we had not been trying long I new my age was against me. My FSH was done twice first was 10.1 second was 35.5 my consultant told me that there was not much hope with IVF and I had a small chance of getting pregnant and IVF would not be an option. Is there anything anyone can suggest, I am having acupuncture, have ordered some wheat grass tablets. Do you think it is worth me going to a fertility clinic for more tests?


Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Rusty06
Welcome to FF 
I hope you can find some answers to your questions on here 

if you need any help just let me know.

I have found this thread that might be of help to you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119817.180

Jo
x x x


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Rusty,

It's definitely worth going to a fertility clinic for more advice.  You should get your antral follicle count done (shows how many 'dormant' follicles are sitting there potentially capable of producing eggs), FSH in conjunction with oestrogen levels, and progesterone (which will tell you if you still ovulate).  They might also perform an ovarian stress test on you (inject you with hormones to stimulate your ovaries, then test your blood to see how they responded, ie how much capacity they've got to be stimulated to produce eggs).  It may be that the fertility specialists agree with your GP, but they might not.  You don't have enough time to be wondering about this (sorry to be so blunt, but it's true), you need to find out from a specialist. Don't just take one GP's word for it - get yourself checked out properly.

Best wishes,

FS


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I might sound a bit dim but what are my first steps and which clinic would you recommend.

Thanks


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Rusty,

You need to phone one of the London clinics that specialise in treating women, i.e The Lister.

If you are outside London, you need to find the main clinic in your area, and call them.

Good luck, and I hope an IVF clinic can help you.

Brighton


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for that I am in London so will give the Lister a ring and see if they will do some more tests

Thank you for taking time to reply


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya

Hope you don't mind me replying and sneaking in here at 39.5  

My FSH was 14.5 and 17.3 in Mar & Apr 2007. I also have started having very irregular periods. I have been TTC for a year with no pregnancies.

I saw a consultant last week who said my only option was IVF with a donor egg.   This is the route I am going down as I have miscarried repeatedly and they think this is one of the reasons...

I just wanted to say, the maternal age is not so important. Maybe you could consider this route in the future if you don't succeed...

Good luck and  

Love Kay
xx


----------

